# Sunday's Show and Tell....11/20/16



## jd56 (Nov 20, 2016)

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Bikes haven't been the focus for me this past week. Given the arrival of my Grandson..but, I will say I've been looking at old tricycles.
The search continues.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 20, 2016)

Just in: my custom Elgin slimline wallet from the leather master himself, Scott ( Rustjunkie). Thrilled to have this and just in time for the Gateway Coasters ride this morning. Some great craftsmanship here for sure!


----------



## stoney (Nov 20, 2016)

Picked up this seat and about a half a dozen signs on my trip to N.Y.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 20, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> Please include pictures as we do love pictures!
> 
> ...



Congrats Grampa John!!


----------



## stoney (Nov 20, 2016)

Congratulations on your new grandson. You couldn't ask for or find anything better.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 20, 2016)

This 1960 Dayton just joined my collection:


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2016)

Picked up this little guy at the Powder Springs show yesterday. Does anyone have any lit or a pic of an original or restored one of these? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Nov 20, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Picked up this little guy at the Powder Springs show yesterday. Does anyone have any lit or a pic of an original or restored one of these? Thanks, Shawn
> 
> View attachment 385480 View attachment 385481 View attachment 385482



I think npence has one.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 20, 2016)

Finished putting the Hawthorne Deluxe together. Rainy outside, but hallway is long enough for a test drive, them WHAM-O the chain snapped on me! So it'll be a living room ornament until the new chain arrives. My first bike with turn signals, working thanks to a tip from Jungle Terry to install flashing bulbs, whereas my og bulbs had power to them but weren't flashing. Also first bike with a factory Bendix 2-speed rear that I'm anxious to try out. Thanks to caber bikeyard in New Hampshire for offering the bike to me. I replaced the tires with new "Columbia Superb" whitewalls. I know they aren't "correct" BUT I like the fact that the white walls are wider than most and I dig the brick tread and that they don't have any "made in China" markings on them! New Hawthorne tank decals, original Hawthorne scripted pedals, and genuine brown snake skin hub shiners! Whoopee!


----------



## stoney (Nov 20, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Finished putting the Hawthorne Deluxe together. Rainy outside, but hallway is long enough for a test drive, them WHAM-O the chain snapped on me! So it'll be a living room ornament until the new chain arrives. My first bike with turn signals, working thanks to a tip from Jungle Terry to install flashing bulbs, whereas my og bulbs had power to them but weren't flashing. Also first bike with a factory Bendix 2-speed rear that I'm anxious to try out. Thanks to caber bikeyard in New Hampshire for offering the bike to me. I replaced the tires with new "Columbia Superb" whitewalls. I know they aren't "correct" BUT I like the fact that the white walls are wider than most and I dig the brick tread and that they don't have any "made in China" markings on them! New Hawthorne tank decals, original Hawthorne scripted pedals, and genuine brown snake skin hub shiners! Whoopee!View attachment 385487 View attachment 385488 View attachment 385489 View attachment 385490




Nice bike, great color


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 20, 2016)

stoney said:


> Nice bike, great color



Thanks Stoney! I read somewhere that the metallic brown was only used in 55. Under the BB is stamped "55EH" still need to figure out what the "EH" means. lol.


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 20, 2016)

Lookin' sweet Al....

Mike


----------



## The Admiral (Nov 20, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Thanks Stoney! I read somewhere that the metallic brown was only used in 55. Under the BB is stamped "55EH" still need to figure out what the "EH" means. lol.




Snyder made bikes from 1940 through at least the 50s used a reverse date code. So a 1945 would be "54EH". 1955 though the order doesn't matter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Admiral (Nov 20, 2016)

Finally found a tank for the Schwinn Admiral. Ordered it from a cabe member and got it two days ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 20, 2016)

The Admiral said:


> Snyder made bikes from 1940 through at least the 50s used a reverse date code. So a 1945 would be "54EH". 1955 though the order doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Any idea what the EH is?


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 20, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Finished putting the Hawthorne Deluxe together. Rainy outside, but hallway is long enough for a test drive, them WHAM-O the chain snapped on me! So it'll be a living room ornament until the new chain arrives. My first bike with turn signals, working thanks to a tip from Jungle Terry to install flashing bulbs, whereas my og bulbs had power to them but weren't flashing. Also first bike with a factory Bendix 2-speed rear that I'm anxious to try out. Thanks to caber bikeyard in New Hampshire for offering the bike to me. I replaced the tires with new "Columbia Superb" whitewalls. I know they aren't "correct" BUT I like the fact that the white walls are wider than most and I dig the brick tread and that they don't have any "made in China" markings on them! New Hawthorne tank decals, original Hawthorne scripted pedals, and genuine brown snake skin hub shiners! Whoopee!View attachment 385487 View attachment 385488 View attachment 385489 View attachment 385490





Your bike made me not buy the one in my area because it can't compete with how nice yours is..


----------



## The Admiral (Nov 20, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Any idea what the EH is?




I'm not exactly sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 20, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Finished putting the Hawthorne Deluxe together. Rainy outside, but hallway is long enough for a test drive, them WHAM-O the chain snapped on me! So it'll be a living room ornament until the new chain arrives. My first bike with turn signals, working thanks to a tip from Jungle Terry to install flashing bulbs, whereas my og bulbs had power to them but weren't flashing. Also first bike with a factory Bendix 2-speed rear that I'm anxious to try out. Thanks to caber bikeyard in New Hampshire for offering the bike to me. I replaced the tires with new "Columbia Superb" whitewalls. I know they aren't "correct" BUT I like the fact that the white walls are wider than most and I dig the brick tread and that they don't have any "made in China" markings on them! New Hawthorne tank decals, original Hawthorne scripted pedals, and genuine brown snake skin hub shiners! Whoopee!View attachment 385487 View attachment 385488 View attachment 385489 View attachment 385490



Man that bike's in great shape. Love the colors also.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 20, 2016)

Crazy8 said:


> Your bike made me not buy the one in my area because it can't compete with how nice yours is..



WOW! Nice compliment, but go get it if you like it!


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 20, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> WOW! Nice compliment, but go get it if you like it!





Got this instead.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 20, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Man that bike's in great shape. Love the colors also.



I give all the credit to caber "bikeyard" for a very smooth sale, accurate description with lots of pics, and an incredible packing job with two boxes. Highly recommend him to anyone!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 20, 2016)

Got this cool antique pencil sharpener yesterday 
Thanks @oddball


----------



## jkent (Nov 20, 2016)

I picked up a few things this week.
I found the correct Streamline BFG waterslide decals for my 1937.
A 5 1/2 foot Schwinn sign, It's hard plastic with a brushed aluminum face. Pretty cool.
I also got to spend the weekend with my very sweet granddaughter. I really enjoy every minute I get to spend with her.
She was 3 months preemie and only weighed 2 lbs 12 oz. and dropped down to 2lbs. 3 oz.
She now weighs almost 10 lbs.  5 1/2 months old.


----------



## JKT (Nov 20, 2016)

I picked up another Anvil this beast weighs in at over 400 Lbs. its a Arm & Hammer Anvil and a rarer one. they only made about 51000 anvils from 1900 to 1950 and not many this heavy .. the last photo is a comparison to Anvils in the 100+ pound range it should clean up nicely !! the photos are from the seller..


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 20, 2016)

400 Lbs. Yikes! that is a beast. Very nice..


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 20, 2016)

So I've been on a Magna Jumbo Jewel Reflector buying spree lately.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Nov 20, 2016)

Got a couple smalls at the Rockford IL swap today. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 20, 2016)

Also added 8 more lunch boxes to my collection of around 150


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 20, 2016)

Got a couple of smalls myself......(and more stupid boxes)


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 20, 2016)

Also this stuff for a project.......


----------



## stoney (Nov 20, 2016)

JKT said:


> I picked up another Anvil this beast weighs in at over 400 Lbs. its a Arm & Hammer Anvil and a rarer one. they only made about 51000 anvils from 1900 to 1950 and not many this heavy .. the last photo is a comparison to Anvils in the 100+ pound range it should clean up nicely !!
> 
> View attachment 385665
> 
> ...




WOW that big mamma is like the Brontosaurus of anvils.


----------



## JKT (Nov 20, 2016)

stoney said:


> WOW that big mamma is like the Brontosaurus of anvils.




hahaha !! yeah its a big one..but there are bigger ones out there !! I have a 573 Lb. one in the works .. more on that one later its still in Austria right now !!


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 20, 2016)

JKT said:


> hahaha !! yeah its a big one..but there are bigger ones out there !! I have a 573 Lb. one in the works .. more on that one later its still in Austria right now !!



Just curious: How much will it cost to ship a 573 pound anvil from Austria??


----------



## Blackout (Nov 20, 2016)

JKT said:


> I picked up another Anvil this beast weighs in at over 400 Lbs. its a Arm & Hammer Anvil and a rarer one. they only made about 51000 anvils from 1900 to 1950 and not many this heavy .. the last photo is a comparison to Anvils in the 100+ pound range it should clean up nicely !!




OHHH I would love to have that beast or one like it


----------



## nycet3 (Nov 20, 2016)

I had a very good Saturday. Enjoy.

Bunch of tools including a VAR 07 Crank Pin press tool, a HTK wrench, a Britool 42 mm headset wrench, some Eldi Chain pliers, a cool nut breaker, a VAR dogbone, etc.



 

 
This blew my mind. It's true NOS. I'm not sure if it's CCM or not. Any clues?

 


NOS CCM seat lug

 

 
NOS CCM truss rod brackets


A bunch of NOS fork plugs with brass fender mounting screws. (Found last week, but they're clean now.)


New Departure discs and axles?


Unknown NOS chainguard

 
Two NOS Simplex chainguards

 
NOS CCM people pinstriped seat stays. Not sure of date.

 
Oddball spindles. Seems like this would let you continue to use an opc bearings, cones, etc., but use cottered crank arms.

 
This lock is badass. The lock opens when the key is pushed, not turned. Stamped 32, probably for the year.


A bunch of foil and a few non-foil CCM decals.

 
This welding book is copyright 1921.

 
Some great safety glasses and goggles. All glass lenses. The clear lensed glasses are Wilsson. The green glasses are American Optical. The goggles are not marked. The tan seem bakelite.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Also added 8 more lunch boxes to my collection of around 150
> View attachment 385690




I have that Bond lunch box along with a few others. Another sickness I try to avoid! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2016)

I also picked up this cool ladies diver watch while on business travel this past week. Listed it on Ebay today and was gone in about 30 mins--easy come, easy go! V/r Shawn


----------



## nycet3 (Nov 20, 2016)

sorry. Double post


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 20, 2016)

This nice rare setup.


----------



## JKT (Nov 20, 2016)

Blackout said:


> OHHH I would love to have that beast or one like it



 big ones are harder to find as not many were made and command a premium if they are in good condition. the majority of Anvils are in the 100 to 250 lb. range, quality smaller ones and larger ones are more scarce and sell very quickly !!


----------



## JKT (Nov 20, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Just curious: How much will it cost to ship a 573 pound anvil from Austria??



 Evans200 I sent you a message, JKT


----------



## tech549 (Nov 20, 2016)

well no bike stuff but I did find a lot of dirt,concrete and stone


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 20, 2016)

JKT said:


> Evans200 I sent you a message, JKT



No PM received. Try again?


----------



## Blackout (Nov 20, 2016)

no bike stuff but these


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 20, 2016)

JKT said:


> Evans200 I sent you a message, JKT



Go it, and PM'd back


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 20, 2016)

I had this come in from England this Friday


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> I give all the credit to caber "bikeyard" for a very smooth sale, accurate description with lots of pics, and an incredible packing job with two boxes. Highly recommend him to anyone!




I amazed he sold that bike. I picked it up for him a few years ago in Ohio and brought it back to New England.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 20, 2016)

catfish said:


> I amazed he sold that bike. I picked it up for him a few years ago in Ohio and brought it back to New England.



Well traveled bike. From Iowa in 1955, to Ohio, to New Hampshire, now Michigan. And anyone's guess in between! I'm thrilled to have it in my small collection, and am anxious to ride it a few times before hibernation time.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 20, 2016)

Blackout said:


> no bike stuff but these


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 20, 2016)

*Love the PENN CHIEF in gallon form.Simply Beautiful!!!!*


----------



## nycet3 (Nov 20, 2016)

Here are a few more things:

A bunch of NOS 28" fender stays 



 

 
Nickel plated dog leg cottered crank arm.

 

 
Walden Worcester wrench

 

 
NOS fork. Nice blue with pinstriping. CCM I think.

 

 

 
Also picked up this old planer.


----------



## moparrecyclers (Nov 20, 2016)

Picked up these this week as well as a nice King Silversonic 2b Trombone and some vintage audio equipment.









I could really use some help identifying this bike. See photos in pre 33 forum.


----------



## moparrecyclers (Nov 20, 2016)

Got these 2 amps as well this week along with the cleanest Fender Bassman 50 Head & 2-15" Bottom I have ever seen. It went straight on a rental this past weekend as it worked like new.


----------



## Clark58mx (Nov 20, 2016)

Picked up a Schwinn Phantom and a 66 Fastback. Good scores.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 20, 2016)

I just picked up this Elgin on my way home from work tonight.  I got it for a song.


----------



## nycet3 (Nov 21, 2016)

moparrecyclers said:


> Got these 2 amps as well this week along with the cleanest Fender Bassman 50 Head & 2-15" Bottom I have ever seen. It went straight on a rental this past weekend as it worked like new.
> View attachment 385966View attachment 385967
> View attachment 385968





Oh, man! That silvertone is beautiful. My brother had a Kay that looked similar to it. 

How does it sound (besides like a Silvertone)?

And for my money, a clean bassman is about as good as it gets.

Enjoy


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 21, 2016)

Picked up a number of things @ estate sales/flea market and a needed pulley rod to run many belt driven workshop tools I have off a single motor, but I like this tobacco store chalkware Indian nearly 4 ft tall I picked up.
Chris


----------



## fattyre (Nov 21, 2016)

Rudy Contratti with the best care package ever!

Thanks Rudy!!!!


----------



## moparrecyclers (Nov 21, 2016)

nycet3 said:


> Oh, man! That silvertone is beautiful. My brother had a Kay that looked similar to it.
> 
> How does it sound (besides like a Silvertone)?
> 
> ...



Have not tested that one yet. Chassis is nice and clean just been to busy to try it out. Guess the 1482's have a nice warm breakup and breakup a bit faster than a deluxe.


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 23, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Finished putting the Hawthorne Deluxe together. Rainy outside, but hallway is long enough for a test drive, them WHAM-O the chain snapped on me! So it'll be a living room ornament until the new chain arrives. My first bike with turn signals, working thanks to a tip from Jungle Terry to install flashing bulbs, whereas my og bulbs had power to them but weren't flashing. Also first bike with a factory Bendix 2-speed rear that I'm anxious to try out. Thanks to caber bikeyard in New Hampshire for offering the bike to me. I replaced the tires with new "Columbia Superb" whitewalls. I know they aren't "correct" BUT I like the fact that the white walls are wider than most and I dig the brick tread and that they don't have any "made in China" markings on them! New Hawthorne tank decals, original Hawthorne scripted pedals, and genuine brown snake skin hub shiners! Whoopee!View attachment 385487 View attachment 385488 View attachment 385489 View attachment 385490



 yes i like the tires to, they look reel nice on your bike!!!


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 23, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> yes i like the tires to, they look reel nice on your bike!!!



New chain came in the mail today. I'll install it in the morning and go for the first ride! Happy Thanksgiving Larry!


----------



## kingsilver (Nov 23, 2016)

1960's stackable chrome plated ashtrays  by Japanese industrial designer Isamu Kenmochi.  Another thrift store find.


----------

